# New member to the forum



## kenc (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi guys, I joined the forum the other day and thought I would say hi before posting on ant of the threads. I've been married for 20 years, some good some bad and for the last 5 years haven't been good at all. Long story I'll get into soon but I think what I'm looking for here is when do you know it's time to separate and move on. I'll look around and posts some questions soon. Thanks.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, Ken .


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello,

Perhaps you could post more info by starting a thread in the "General Relationship" forum. You'll get more input there.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Welcome kenc,
I know that feeling,
one foot in one foot out.


----------

